# does anything eat staghorn?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

shrimp? fish? snail?


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i _think_ SAE, Florida Flagfish, Black mollies, and Rosy barbs (so i've heard).


----------



## ~T~ (Dec 18, 2006)

Do you think apple snails would?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

From what I've experienced SAEs and Nerite snails will eat it. Amano shrimp pick at it if I starve them but don't do much.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

i don't think the snails would, but i could be wrong.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, I would think snails are out of the question too.. They're grazers so basically, they eay GSA, GDA, and maybe bearded.. But staghorn is TOUGH..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Florida flag fish. He will eat most any algae


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

glass Rosy barbs will pick at your lighter colored plants like stargrass


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Orlando said:


> Florida flag fish. He will eat most any algae


yeah, only if I can find a flag fish... I can't even find it online.

and yeah, I was going to say, rosy barbs will eat your plants too.
I guess a mollies it is...Too bad they don't sell regular sail fin mollies any more.. I like those the best.


----------



## cpirate (Jan 26, 2006)

azgardens has american flagfish  in their algae eating fish section.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks! great link.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

What category of algae does staghorn fall into?
Hair algae or thread algae?

SAE will eat hair algae.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

i'm confused now.. I thought I had staghorn but the color looks like hair algae.. 
some picts.


----------



## Smalltank3 (Jan 1, 2007)

That's definately staghorn. Just like others said, the Flagfish will eat it.

Smalltank


----------

